# Graphic Artist/Designer needed



## iguess (Mar 21, 2011)

for tshirts.. Where to find one attentive listen and great turn around?


----------



## hadhasnmat (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Iguess hope you are doing well, I have brilliant graphic designers for garments who work virtually, if you are interested send me a private message


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What kind of designs are you looking for?


----------



## hadhasnmat (Jan 25, 2012)

kimura-mma said:


> What kind of designs are you looking for?


I went through ur website, i like your designs, do you sell your designs as well.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

hadhasnmat said:


> I went through ur website, i like your designs, do you sell your designs as well.


Yes, all of the designs on the site are for sale.


----------



## iguess (Mar 21, 2011)

custom graphic design..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## iguess (Mar 21, 2011)

ok moved. hope i have luck..


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi - Tee design is my specialty! I am fast, know how to draw as well as design, and am reasonable. Have a look at a few samples here:
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
Please email me at
nzgraham[USER=67599]@Emb[/USER]arqmail.com
if interested. 
Thanks, Nancy


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Fast, Easy , Cost Effective, oh by the way did I also mention that I am pretty good and while we are at it throw in the fact that I am very creative.. Please take a moment to look at some of my work at www.art4tees.com. There are a lot of very creative artists here on the board. Not many however can over my abilities at my pricing. Please go look and then contact me.
dlac


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

dependable.
talented.
skilled.
expert separator.

portfolio: garryrone on deviantART
email: [email protected]


----------

